# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IBFA HELLAS 2014 (7 Ιουνίου,Μενεμένη Θεσσαλονίκης)

## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

ΕΠΊΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΊΝΩΣΗ

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Κατηγορίες IBFA 2014

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Δωρεάν συμμετοχή των αθλητών για τον Αγώνα IBFA HELLAS 2014

----------


## Muscleboss

Νίκο, για ποιούς λόγους να προτιμήσει ένας αθλητής την IBFA?

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

> Νίκο, για ποιούς λόγους να προτιμήσει ένας αθλητής την IBFA?


Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη!!! Πρωινός- Πρωινός βλέπω!!! Θα σου απαντήσω αμέσως. Η IBFA είναι Ένωση αθλητών (το έχω αναφέρει ξανά). Ο σκοπός μας είναι, τουλάχιστον για την Ελλάδα, να έχουμε σωστές διοργανώσεις (πράγμα που εγώ έχω αποδείξει στο παρελθόν), και η σωστή κρίση των διαγονιζόμενων γιατί σεβόμαστε τους αθλητές και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν υπάρχω σε προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις... Τα παιδιά που αποτέλεσε το Δ.Σ. είναι ενεργοί αθλητές και αγαπούν αυτό που κάνουν όπως και εσύ, και οι κριτές είναι πολύ γνωστοί στο χώρο μας και μεγάλοι Πρωταθλητές.

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Αφίσα IBFA 2014!!!

----------


## Fylpa17

κατηγορια mr fashion και mrs ουσιαστικα ομοιες κατηγοριες με mens physique κ bikini αντιστιχα για τι σωματα μηλαμε να το πω απλα;

Στάλθηκε από το BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps μου

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

> κατηγορια mr fashion και mrs ουσιαστικα ομοιες κατηγοριες με mens physique κ bikini αντιστιχα για τι σωματα μηλαμε να το πω απλα;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps μου


Fylpa 17, Είναι οι ίδιες κατηγορίες απλά αναγράφονται με διαφορετικό τίτλο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε καποιες δευκρινίσεις για τις κατηγορίες H/P -1.73 0 κιλά , + 1.73  0 κιλα και -1.73 + 4 κιλά , + 1.73  +6 κιλα;;

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

> Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε καποιες δευκρινίσεις για τις κατηγορίες H/P -1.73 0 κιλά , + 1.73  0 κιλα και -1.73 + 4 κιλά , + 1.73  +6 κιλα;;


*H/P -1.73 0 κιλά:* Είναι όπως η κατηγορία Fitness. Σε αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι οι αθλητές ύψους 1,73 και κάτω π.χ. Αν ο αθλητής έχει ύψος 1.71 πρέπει να ζυγίζει 71 κιλά. 

*H/P +1.73 0 κιλά:*  Είναι όπως η κατηγορία Fitness Σε αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι οι αθλητές ύψους 1,73 και άνω. π.χ. Αν ο αθλητής έχει ύψος 1.75 πρέπει να ζυγίζει 75 κιλά. 

*H/P -1.73  +4 κιλά:* Είναι σαν την κατηγορία Superbody. Σε αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι οι αθλητές ύψους κάτω του 1.73 και πρέπει να ζυγίζουν +4 κιλά από το ύψος τους. π.χ. Αν ο αθλητής έχει ύψος 1.72 πρέπει να ζυγίζει 76 κιλά. 
*H/P +1.73 +6 κιλά*: Είναι σαν την κατηγορία Superbody. Σε αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι οι αθλητές ύψους άνω του 1.73 και πρέπει να ζυγίζουν +6 κιλά από το ύψος τους. π.χ. Αν ο αθλητής έχει ύψος 1.76 πρέπει να ζυγίζει 82 κιλά. 


Κύριε Polyneiko ευχαριστώ πολύ που με το ερώτημά σας μου δίδεται η ευκαιρία να εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα για τις κατηγορίες. Επιπροσθέτως σύμφωνα με την εκτίμηση που δείχνω στο πρόσωπό σας θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω και για την δυνατότητα και επιμέλεια  που δίνει το bodybuilding.gr και εσείς ο ίδιος ώστε να δημοσιεύονται τα νέα  της IBFA Hellas.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο ας μιλάμε στον ενικό, Κώστα με λένε, ο πλυθηντικός με αγχώνει . :01. Mr. Green: 
Προσπαθούμε να αναδυκνείουμε κάθε προσπάθεια και να ενημερώνουμε το κοινό ως μέσο πληροφόρησης, θα ήταν κρίσιμο λοιπον ότι πληροφορίες υπάρχουν να διοχετεύονται...
Υπάρχει καποια πρόβλεψη για καποιο δυναμικό αθλητών που θα προτιμήσουν την IBFA;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντως τα κριτηρια για τον διαχωρισμο των κατηγοριων μου φαινονται σωστα και δικαια ,αρκει να υπαρχουν και οι απαραιτητες συμετοχες ωστε να ''γεμισουν'' οσο γινεται.
Καλη επιτυχια και στην IΒFA αλλα κ σε ολες τις διοργανωσεις ,γιατι μεσα απο την γενικη επιτυχια κρινεται το μελλον κ η πορεια του ΒΒ στην Ελλαδα στην πολυ δυσκολη εποχη που ζουμε τωρα.

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

> Νίκο ας μιλάμε στον ενικό, Κώστα με λένε, ο πλυθηντικός με αγχώνει .
> Προσπαθούμε να αναδυκνείουμε κάθε προσπάθεια και να ενημερώνουμε το κοινό ως μέσο πληροφόρησης, θα ήταν κρίσιμο λοιπον ότι πληροφορίες υπάρχουν να διοχετεύονται...
> Υπάρχει καποια πρόβλεψη για καποιο δυναμικό αθλητών που θα προτιμήσουν την IBFA;


Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!! Καταλαβαίνω την ανησυχία σας όσον αφορά τον αριθμό συμμετοχής αθλητών εφόσον είναι μια νέα Ένωση αλλά μέχρι στιγμής έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή πάνω απο 30 αθλητές.

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά τον Δήμαρχο Μενεμένης-Αμπελοκήπων Θεσσαλονίκης κο Λάζαρο Κυρίζογλου, τον Αντιδήμαρχο Αθλητισμού κο Εμμανουήλ Ιωαννίδη καθώς και το Δ.Σ. του Δήμου για την παραχώρηση του Αμφιθεάτρου όπου θα πραγματοποιηθούν οι αγώνες μας το Σάββατο 7 Ιουνίου 2014. Με μεγάλη μας χαρά σας δημοσιεύουμε τις φωτογραφίες του χώρου.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. 

Η φωτογραφία του Στέλιου όλα τα λεφτά... ελπίζω να δούμε και ατομικό ή guest με κομμάτι του Καζαντζίδη να δέσει με τη διακόσμηση.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν μπορώ να μην συμφωνήσω με τον Πάνο αφού ο Στελάρας είναι η αδυναμία μου !!
ωραίος και πρακτικός ο χώρος και πιστεύω θα το ευχαριστηθούν όλοι αθλητές και θεατές  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Επιτέλους αγώνες που γίνονται ακριβώς δίπλα στο σπίτι μου! Κερνάω καφέ στα μέλη του φόρουμ που θα παρευρεθούν!

Ο χώρος είναι ωραίος και πρακτικός, ελπίζω να τον γεμίσουμε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία μου, γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά το χώρο γιατί είσαι στη Β. Ελλάδα. Επίσης, ευχαριστώ όλους εκείνους που στηρίζουν την IBFA. Όσον για τον κο Βίτσα θα πρέπει να λάβει υπ' όψιν του ότι σε τέτοιου είδους χώροι (κινηματοθέατρα-πολιτιστικά κέντρα) κοσμούνται απο εικόνες που μας υπενθυμίζουν την εθνική μας κληρονομιά δια μέσω της τέχνης. Βασίλη θα χαρούμε πολύ να σε δούμε στη σκηνή στις 7 Ιουνίου!!!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Πολύ ωραίος ο χωρος,πιστευω θα βολέψει άπαντες και θα γίνει ένας δυνατός αγώνας.....Καλη επιτυχία ευχομαι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fylpa17

ωραιος χώρος πραγματικα... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## stv64

Πώς μπορούμε να μάθουμε την ώρα προσέλευσης των αθλητών;

----------


## vasilisgal

> Αφίσα IBFA 2014!!!


 Η αφισα του αγωνα ειναι πολυ καλη οπως και αυτη της NAC γιατι δεν φαινεται να προβαλλει καποιους συγκεκριμενους αθλητες,αλλα το αθλημα και τον αγωνα.

----------


## IBFA Hellas

ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ 2014

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Με μεγάλη μας χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι ο αγαπημένος μας ΤΑΡΑΞΙΑΣ θα επιμεληθεί της μουσικής και LIVE SHOW στον αγώνα μας IBFA Mr&Ms Hellas 2014 στις 7 Ιουνίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Ανακοίνωση νέας Κατηγορίας

----------


## IBFA Hellas

IBFA UNIVERSE POSTER

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Fair Judgement Policy!

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Κατηγορία Fashion
Τα κριτήρια για την κατηγορία Fashion είναι τα εξής:
Καλή Φυσική Κατάσταση 
Αναλογία στο σώμα
ΟΧΙ μυικότητα
Πρώτη εμφάνιση με επίσημο ένδυμα της επιλογής σας (όχι απαραίτητα κουστούμι)
Δεύτερη εμφάνιση με Μαγιό 
Όχι ποζάρισμα
Δείτε το σχετικό video. Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgDhehMUL-w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76mHWY2eOq0

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Χορηγία Δήμου Μενεμένης- Θεσσαλονίκης

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Πατριάρχου Γρηγορίου Ε 12, Μενέμενη-Αμπελοκήπων Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Η μεταφορά αθλητών απο την υπολοιπη ελλαδα,ειναι κατι που αναλαμβάνει ο καθε αθλητης χωριστά ή υπαρχει καποια πρόβλεψη μαζικης μεταφορας? :02. Welcome:

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Παρακαλούνται οι αθλητές εκτός των κατοίκων Θεσσαλονίκης να επικοινωνήσουν με τα ξενοδοχεία και να κλείσουν δωμάτια το συντομότερο δυνατόν, καθώς στις ημερομηνίες 6-7 Ιουνίου συμπέφτει το 3ήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος και ενδέχεται να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τη διαμονή τους. Για το ξενοδοχείο Ατλαντίς (40ευρώ/δίκλινο) το τηλ. είναι 2310540131. Για το ξενοδοχείο Ήλιος (30ευρώ/δίκλινο) το τηλ. είναι 2310512620. Μην παραλείψετε να ενημερώσετε τον υπάλληλο του ξενοδοχείου ότι είστε για τους Αγώνες εκ μέρους του κου Μαστροκωστόπουλου. Για οποιαδήποτε απορία σας παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας στη σελίδα μας στο Facebook: Bodybuiilding Ibfa

Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## kok

> Πατριάρχου Γρηγορίου Ε 12, Μενέμενη-Αμπελοκήπων Θεσσαλονίκη


'Αντε μετά να διαλέξεις μεταξύ συμπτώσεων και μοιραίου:
Το 1997 είχε διεξαχθεί στο ίδιο κτήριο ένας αγώνας με τον τίτλο ¨Μρ. Βόρειος Ελλάς¨ και στον οποίο είχα λάβει μέρος. Βλέποντας τον χάρτη παρατήρησα ότι το 
κτήριο βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στις οδούς Θερίσσου και Φιλιππουπόλεως. Όταν το 1999 μετακόμισα στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης, όπου ζω έως και σήμερα, η πρώτη μου κατοικία βρίσκόταν επί της οδού Θερίσσου και τον αμέσως επόμενο χρόνο μετακόμισα στην δεύτερη μου κατοικία η οποία βρισκόταν επί της οδού Φιλιππουπόλεως!!! (Οι Ηρακλειώτες γνωρίζουν). Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα.......

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Ήταν μοιραίο προφανώς!!! Λοιπόν σε περιμένουμε!!!

----------


## billy89

Θα υπαρχουν stand χορηγων στο χωρο της εκδηλωσης?

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Billy και βέβαια θα υπάρχουν περίπτερα στον αγώνα. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία επικοινώνησε μαζί μας μέσω Facebook στην σελίδα μας Bodybuiilding Ibfa.

----------


## zisiskozani88

Θα μπορουσατε να μας ενημερωσετε για την ωρα διεξαγωγής του αγωνα;;;

----------


## billy89

Όλες οι πληροφορίες βρίσκονται εδώ.

----------


## death4glory

μολις ξεκινησε κι αυτος ο αγωνες.. καλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα παλικαρια και καλο κουραγιο... συγχαρητηρια σε ολους.. δεν μετραει ο προορισμος αλλα το ταξιδι

----------


## billy89

Γενικός νικητής του αγώνα ο Άγγελος Κακάνης, ο οποίος ήταν από άλλο πλανήτη (για το επίπεδο αυτού του αγώνα) και στο overall έκανε περίπατο!

Θα με συγχωρήσετε για τις θολές φώτο έκανα ότι μπορούσα από εκεί που καθόμουν με το κινητό! :01. Razz: 

















Και μία με έναν παλιό γνώριμο, αφιερωμένη στο φόρουμ!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστουμε Βilly για τις φωτογραφιες ,εαν εχεις κ αλλες βαλτες.
Ο Αγγελος Κακανης ηταν πολυ δυνατος κ στην nac που τον ειχαμε δει.

*Αυτος ο Σωκρατες που χαθηκε; :01. Razz:

----------


## billy89

Ο Σωκράτης είχε κάποιες ατυχίες που τον πήγαν λίγο πίσω αλλά έχει επανέλθει δυναμικά στις προπονήσεις!

----------


## s0k0s

:02. Welcome:   :01. Smile:  Im back my friends!  :01. Smile: 
Ειχα καποια σοβαρα θεματα, υγειας - δουλειας - σπιτιου... 
Μισο χρονο πισω σε ολα, τωρα 2βδομαδες ξεκινησα. Ελπιζω να μου πανε καλα ολα κ σε ολους σας.

Και ας πω μπραβο και εγω σε ολους οσους συμμετειχαν για την σκληρη προσπαθεια τους. Εις ανωτερα, με υγεια παντα.

----------


## Mikekan

Φιλαράκο ελπίζω όλα καλά τώρα!  :02. Welcome: 

Μη χαθείς πάλι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## IBFA Hellas

Photos

----------

